# Autoglym Life Shine



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm buying a new car and have the opportunity to get ag lifeshine for free as part of the deal.

What exactly is it and how long does it last?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

marketing rubbish largely - it can be durable, but more often than not dealers just slap it on badly so it won't last as well as it could. I'd get a decent other sealant or wax tbh


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Tell them no an ask to take the price of it off the car 

If they say its free tell them its costing them to do it and saving them not doing it and you would like the savings passed on!!


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Detail the car yourself , it will last longer!!!!


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

Sales person will get commission for the AG lifeshine despite describing it as free, so i imagine there is still some savings to be made by deleting it and asking for further savings instead. 

My car had the lifeshine treatment(a VW garage in Sunderland actually) when i got the car in December it wasn't a bad job and the bag of goodies was nice, (worth about £40). 
Protection didn't last very long, 2weeks and 1,000miles later it stopped beading and it didn't wash any easier than my old car. I suppose it was pretty harsh weather at the time but a few well choosen products applied properly will do a much better job for longer. But then again, how would I know it had even been applied in the first place??

you can see the lifeshine once-only application kits on ebay for around £20...almost sample sized but the two parts that are of value to me are the EGP and fabric guard I reckon.

the four products applied are:
120ML GLOSS PROTECTANT A similar if not the same to AG extra gloss protection

50ML GLASS GUARD C similar if not the same to AG glass polish

500ML UPHOLSTERY & CARPET PROTECTOR B 

120ML SCREENWASH BOOSTER D supposedly this mixture doesnt damage the protection applied to the winds and paint work as much as regular screenwash.

The major worry however is if they do a bad job of it, as it requires a lot of effort and time the person applying may rush and scratch it.

So if the choice was mine again, knowing what I know now about cleaning/protecting car properly, I wouldn't have it done and forced a better discount on the car. Its certainly not worth £200-300 looking at the effort and products that go into it.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Worthwhile on interior fabrics but exterior I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Salesman will get £100 comission on this, better in your pocket.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

I have used all the lifeshine stuff. The sealent is ok if applied properly for a couple of months protection, the screenwash booster did nothing for me. However the glass gard which is a is a glass sealent is great and has been on my car for 6 months plus and still sheets the water!


----------



## markmac44 (Jan 23, 2012)

what is the consistancy of lifeshine gloss protection , i have been given a bottle but when i opened up the bottle it looks really watery and a bit of a yellow colour not sure about it , should it be like that ?


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes it should. It is very similar in appearance to the Gloss Protectant in the Lifeshine kit.

The Glass Guard is good. The interior protectant seems to work, think supaguard like you used to get for your carpets at home, stops liqueds soaking in too quick etc. 

I have applied Lifeshine kits and Diamond brite to my own cars in the past and others and the key is always the prep. The car must be spotless and free of all factory transit waxes, polish, dirt, fallout etc etc etc so cleaning, claying is a must. If it isn't it will last as long as what is underneath it and remember, you can't polish a tu*d. Does it last, well it depends on the cars useage and storage and the same can be said for any application.

You can apply wax on top but wax off products and cleansers will deplete it and TFR will destroy it completely I would think. Remember who is applying it, they are not detailers or self employed valeters whose future jobs will depend on referrals etc. 

If done properly it can yield good (if temporary) results, but will it be done properly? I know of people who have rejected cars after the application as the dealer has balls'd it up and I have also had to strip back badly applied kits, which is a chore and reapply something else. It also need to be cared for properly afterwards. 

I would go with others suggestions and haggle for a price reduction and then spend the money on some decent products and do it yourself as you will then know it has been done properly and with products you have confidence in as far as longevity and performance are concerned.

I am having a lot of love for Bilt Hambers Auto Balm at the moment. It seems to be lasting but have only started to play with it a mth or so back and not a lot of rain since but washing shows great beeding and speedy cleaning. At £16 odd quid a tub it could be a good alternative? :thumb:


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm going to go against the grain here. If the dealer has offered for free, then I would say definitely go for it.
The kit you get with it has to be worth in excess of £80 (not £40 as mentioned previously).

A lot of these lifeshine posts get the same responses, but one thing is never mentioned by those criticising the system. You get a Lifetime warranty for as long as you own the car. As far as I'm aware, no detailer/valeter offers that regardless of what products they use or how much they charge.
Aother point to remember that if you do need to put in a claim with the warranty, the worst case scenario will be a re-application of the product - so you get a free clean and re-application. I dont see how you could lose.
Plus the warranty is with Autoglym themselves and not the dealer.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

EVL said:


> The kit you get with it has to be worth in excess of £80 (not £40 as mentioned previously).


Which is great if you like AG products.



EVL said:


> Plus the warranty is with Autoglym themselves and not the dealer.


I've not read the small print but I don't fancy trying to get anywhere. . .


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lifetime warranty on something thats usually not even applied correctly, interesting..


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

An Audi dealer applied this to a new TT I bought a few years ago, I wish they hadn't bothered as the paintwork was a right mess underneath.If the paintwork was perfect when it was applied it would be fine, but unfortunately they just seem to slap it on and hope for the best.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

EVL said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here. If the dealer has offered for free, then I would say definitely go for it.
> The kit you get with it has to be worth in excess of £80 (not £40 as mentioned previously).
> 
> A lot of these lifeshine posts get the same responses, but one thing is never mentioned by those criticising the system. You get a Lifetime warranty for as long as you own the car. As far as I'm aware, no detailer/valeter offers that regardless of what products they use or how much they charge.
> ...


ever heard of anyone claiming and getting it covered under the warranty?
_'it was bird droppings, and you didn't wash it off within X hours as stated in the handbook'
'there has been an outside influence used since application and this has damaged / removed said coating so not covered'
'It hasn't been maintained correctly as stated in the handbook'_

there are so many get out clauses, small print etc you'll never get it repaired or replaced. I've heard of quite a few failed claims, but never one claim honoured


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> ever heard of anyone claiming and getting it covered under the warranty?
> _'it was bird droppings, and you didn't wash it off within X hours as stated in the handbook'
> 'there has been an outside influence used since application and this has damaged / removed said coating so not covered'
> 'It hasn't been maintained correctly as stated in the handbook'_
> ...


Don't know anyone who's made a claim on the exterior of a car, but do know someone who made on a claim on the interior of his jaguar. He ended up with new leather covers from jaguar. Took some time, but couldn't have got a better result.

No doubt that there are better products out there, but as he's getting this free, I don't think anything else comes into the equation.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

EVL said:


> but as he's getting this free,


Someone's paying for it. . .


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

He's getting it free, in as much as if you opt out you pay the same. It's more that they bump the price up and hope some people opt out so that they keep that amount as extra margin...


----------

